# Deep-Drop Florida Grand Slam



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Deep-Drop Florida Grand Slam

As we board our home away from home for the next sixty three hours, Florida Fisherman ll, we can only wonder what will fishing be like well over 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida? With depths approaching 1,000 feet, will the 'Grand Slam,' snowy, yellowfin grouper, and barrelfish, become a reality or just a distant dream? Only one way to find out; sit back, relax, and join us as we find out together:

On the long way out let's troll for bonito. This fighting fish has proven to be a favorite meal for both grouper & snapper:


From the great state of New Jersey we are honored to have with us today the team of Allen, (L) Fred Junior, Andy, and Fred Senior:

Fred Junior know the value of bonito for bait. As a professional sword & cod fisherman, he takes his fishing very serious.

Our own 'Jersey Girl' chef Tammy welcomes Fred & Andy. There is part one of our 'Grand Slam,' an elusive, hard fighting, very tasty, barrelfish:

Looks like these 'Jersey boys' came to fish. Fishing out of Bellmawr, New Jersey, the father son team of Fred Pohlig Senior & junior:

Wow! Another barrelfish:

Andy, fishing out of Connie Hill N. J., is well on the way to his 'Grand Slam!'

When fishing 1,000 feet of water electric reels are essential.

Captain Bryon & Tammy are so proud of us:


Those very powerful electric reels & squid are really doing well:


Ever see a deep water long tail bass?


Mr. Ken Vickers, fishing out of Port Orange, Florida:

Mr. Joe May, a regular on the Florida:

Mr. Craig Hammock, another regular:

Mr. Richard Sipple, regular #3: These fish in 1,000 feet are big; I mean really big:

Captain Mark Hubbard takes his fishing as seriously as anyone, and he is very good at it:


Nice grouper:

Mr Shafat Ahmad representing the Federal Aviation Administration, ATO Service Center, Atlanta, Georgia:

Allen, Sir, thanks to you we are assured of our 'Deep-Drop Florida Grand Slam.' It's an honor to have you on our team:

Last week we caught true black grouper and African pompano. This week it's a 'Grand Slam.' That's our Florida!

There is absolutely no stopping team New Jersey. These 'Jersey Boys' came to fish!


First mate Will (L) congratulates Rich. Look at the yellow on that fin.

Fellow Florida native, also fishing out of Tampa, Florida, Mr. Greg Hall:

Mr. Ahmad, Atlanta can be proud, very proud:


Tammy is so proud of us. These grouper are big; they are filling our boxes:

Even Captain Bryon is amazed:

Mr Craig Hammock.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The fish of 1,000 feet are a little on the large size:

The Garden state will never be the same:

Ever see a blueline tile fish?

Mr. Bo Janecka, fishing out of Osteen, Florida, one of the best:


Late Saturday evening. Wow! Our 'Deep-Drop Florida Grand Slam' is almost over; that is for now. Come August 6, 20, 31, and three more times this year, we do it all over again. Join us; we need all the help we can get out there. 

Mr. Joe May, another best of the best, insist on one more giant king before tackling that very cheesy, meaty, lasagna dinner with all the trimmings.

We are stuffed, tired, and ready to hit our bunks. Next stop, Madeira Beach, Florida.
Now that was one quick night. 'Deep-Drop Florida fishing!' Is there really any wonder why avid sportsmen/women are more than willing to travel from such far away places as Atlanta, and New Jersey, to fish the, 'Fishing Capital of the World?'

Dave, it's a shame we do not have a tuna jack pot:

Many of the biggest fish were not entered in the jack pot. This 40.2 grouper, and 26.7 barrelfish were:

Ever see a spiny dogfish, or a conger eel?


Can't help but wonder what other strange creatures are roaming Florida's Deep-Drop?
Any ideas?
Was 'Deep-Drop Florida Grand Slam' worth the long ride? Only if you like to catch big fish and plenty of them:

About out of Wild boar for the grill. Have heard a lot of good things about Perry, Florida's 'Two Guys & a Hog.' Will be hunting there this Tuesday & Wednesday. Watch for my full report:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grand Slam......man you do that every trip brother!!!! Surprised ya'll are catching any fish....Looks like you deplete the ocean bottom when ya'll go out!!!!

Way ta go captain!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! The distances involved are so great that few fish where we do. And we are very careful not to fish the same area too often. Sir, that is a very good point. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Thank you sir! The distances involved are so great that few fish where we do. And we are very careful not to fish the same area too often. Sir, that is a very good point. Thanks for bringing it up.


 
There wasn't a point Bob....just being a typical smart alec brother!!! Just saying ya'll slay the stew outta them every time!!! No worries bout ya depleting them...bout like all them endangered ARS!!!

Jealous that I ain't been on a trip yet If I board your boat w/ my lucky fishing attire, hope you got more ice cause we'll catch 2x's as much!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Good point*

Understood! But seriously sir, it is a very good point you brought up. I am glad you did. 
We make it a point not to fish the same spots too often & to always leave some for tomorrow. Regardless of what NOAA, in the name of catch shares, may tell us, our gulf is loaded with fish. Properly managed it will stay that way. We need regulations, very strict regulations. But they must be based on science; not greed. 
I, for one, did not take you comment as being a ' smart aleck.' You brought up a very good point that deserved an answer.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Mouth wide open!!!! Bucket list trip!!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It would be an honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman. I will feature you in my report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Once again a greAt report and I love the pix. Grand Slam all the way.
Whyme


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report as usual....Congratulations


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Another great report! Man that's an awesome haul of great eats. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so very much. I love our state and sharing what all Florida has to offer, and that's plenty. After my fishing trip I went wild boar hunting. I wanted a real trophy. Boy! Did I ever get one. The hog of my dreams hit the scales at a whopping 290 pounds, and had some serious cutters:

Just had to go fishing again. We managed to, once again, catch a few:


Only in Florida
Best to one and all! Bob H.


----------

